# Several Maltese rescued from a puppymill



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a cross post from another forum. There are several Malts in need of homes. 
http://cbs2.com/slideshows/Puppy.Mill.Dogs...503.html?rid=19


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, those poor babies!! :smcry: :smcry: 

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: oh my God they look so sad.
I hope they find homes :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They look so afraid.......it shows in their little eyes!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> They look so afraid.......it shows in their little eyes!!!![/B]


I totally agree. They look so scared and sad.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is from a couple weeks ago and I am thinking that someone here (?) looked into it. I've sent a message to Mary & Rescue and we wil see if they know or remember anything. I'm pretty busy at the moment but there is a telephone number provided and I'm hoping someone can make the call to see what their current status is.

If someone can call, please ask them as many questions as you can get them to answer. Total number of Maltese. Number of males, number of females, ages (or estimated ages). Also, asl them about any noted medical conditions.

If you get the info, then please send it to me.

Problem number 2 then becomes finding someone to go get them. Lancaster is further away then I will be able to handle in the next week.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> This is from a couple weeks ago and I am thinking that someone here (?) looked into it. I've sent a message to Mary & Rescue and we wil see if they know or remember anything. I'm pretty busy at the moment but there is a telephone number provided and I'm hoping someone can make the call to see what their current status is.
> 
> If someone can call, please ask them as many questions as you can get them to answer. Total number of Maltese. Number of males, number of females, ages (or estimated ages). Also, asl them about any noted medical conditions.
> 
> ...



They are all gone to their new homes!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: They do have 2 Yorkies and a few other little ones on their site available. They have some adorable babies for adoption!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptSearch...mit&Sex=%25 Only $37.00 and a lifelong friend!!!!! Let me go tell the other site that the have homes already!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I looked through the site, there are so many homeless animals, it's so sad.
God, their faces break my heart :bysmilie:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=578928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news. I was fixing to PM Steve and tell him I would make the call first thing in the morning. Thank you Maggie for the update.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This is from a couple weeks ago and I am thinking that someone here (?) looked into it. I've sent a message to Mary & Rescue and we wil see if they know or remember anything. I'm pretty busy at the moment but there is a telephone number provided and I'm hoping someone can make the call to see what their current status is.
> 
> If someone can call, please ask them as many questions as you can get them to answer. Total number of Maltese. Number of males, number of females, ages (or estimated ages). Also, asl them about any noted medical conditions.
> 
> ...


Here's the thread, from a couple weeks ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=34186&hl=

I have a friend, with a local small breed rescue. They have taken several of the 
more "challenging" dogs. Other rescue groups have, as well.

I did give them our information.

What a sad situation. I'm sick about those left behind.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those poor doggies :bysmilie:


----------

